# Sue Zecco and Jay Scruggs grooming video



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Super Styling Sessions || Instructional Dog Grooming DVD's || Home

Anyone seen this video of how to groom the continental? I just got it and so far it looks really good! Anyone else have it?


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

I have several of their videos and love them all. I learn something new every time!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

*Black Poodle?*

I cant believe they used a black poodle when a white one makes it so much easier to see what is being done.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Jacamar said:


> I cant believe they used a black poodle when a white one makes it so much easier to see what is being done.


The thought crossed my mind as well...and I have two white standards  so that would have been my choice....but the lighting is very good in most of the video and it is well done.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Yeah it looks like a great video other than using a black poodle. I'm getting a spoo puppy in 4 months (the breeding was just last week) and now Im learning all I can about grooming.


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have not seen that particular video, but I have some of their other ones and love them. The head compilation video is really cool. learn2groomdogs has a white standard in a pet conti, I don't think they have a show conti though.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I know what a show conti looks like, but cant find a pic of a pet conti. Does anyone have a link?


----------

